# Find my phone



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

When I use "find my phone" on iCloud it sends a code to my phone that I have to type in to iCloud.

That seems to defeat the purpose of "find my phone" if I have to have my phone to get that code.

What am I missing?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> When I use "find my phone" on iCloud it sends a code to my phone that I have to type in to iCloud.


Are you sure it doesn't mean it sends the code to the phone or device you're using?
*https://classroom.synonym.com/recover-data-iphone-reset-20408.html*


> *Using Find My iPhone*
> *Using your PC's Web browser*, navigate to the iCloud website and log in using your Apple ID and password (see link in Resources). Once you are logged in, click on the "Find My iPhone" icon. The app will spend a few moments locating your device, and if the "Find My iPhone" feature has been properly enabled, it will provide a location as well as additional alerts and features. For example, you can lock your iPhone so it is inoperable and use GPS to track its current location.


You can also list more than one phone or device in the app, so you could still have one phone and be looking for another, in case you need to call yourself or something.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

No. I use iCloud on the PC. It sends the code to the phone I am finding. Serious.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

OK folks - Take note if you use an iPhone.

I just called the Apple

If you have two factor turned on, make sure you have another phone listed in your settings to receive the two factor code. Otherwise you are screwed if you lose that phone and want to use "find my phone"


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It seems you have to have two devices registered together from the way that alert is worded.
It makes no sense otherwise.

ETA:


HDRider said:


> If you have two factor turned on, make sure you have another phone listed in your settings to receive the two factor code.


I was typing while you were evidently.

It seems like there should still be some way to track it though, even if it only notifies Apple of the location.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If you use Family Sharing, any family member can help locate another member’s missing device. Just have your family member sign in to iCloud with their Apple ID, and you can find any device associated with that Family Sharing account.


https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201472


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm always misplacing my phone. That's one of the reasons I haven't ditched the landline.
Pretty stupid to have a phone finder where you have to have 2 phones with different numbers. If you had 2 phones you could just call the lost phone.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I used to use Find My Phone. I also get a lot of scam calls. Periodically I block and delete all 800 numbers.....Yup - deleted Find my Phone number and can't undelete it!  Now I go racing around the house trying to find the phone before it stops ringing when I get a call.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> I'm always misplacing my phone. That's one of the reasons I haven't ditched the landline.
> Pretty stupid to have a phone finder where you have to have 2 phones with different numbers. If you had 2 phones you could just call the lost phone.


Well, maybe. "Find My Phone" show a GPS location and you can lock it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I misplaced my phone a couple of weeks ago. I called it from the land line, but you have to be within 10 feet of it when it rings or you can't hear it.. I am also assuming the battery is dead by now..
I am not concerned because I don't use it much anyway
did you know if you make a 911 call they can pin point where you are ?
....jiminwisc......


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> Well, maybe. "Find My Phone" show a GPS location and you can lock it.


Is the GPS accurate enough to tell me if the phone is in the basement or my bedroom over the basement? 

So far I have been lucky. My lost phone has always been either in the car or the house. One of the advantages of having a phone small enough to fit in a pocket. I don't know what I'll do if they stop making flip phones.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> Is the GPS accurate enough to tell me if the phone is in the basement or my bedroom over the basement?
> 
> So far I have been lucky. My lost phone has always been either in the car or the house. One of the advantages of having a phone small enough to fit in a pocket. I don't know what I'll do if they stop making flip phones.


No. The GPS is maybe accurate within 50 feet or so.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> No. The GPS is maybe accurate within 50 feet or so.


It would probably never be any help to me. I'm always losing my phone in the house. Then there was the time I spent 10 minutes looking for my phone while I was talking to Mom, on the phone. I felt like one of those people who spends hours looking for their glasses, only to see them when they look in the mirror.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> I felt like one of those people who spends hours *looking for their glasses*, only to see them when they look in the mirror.


I spent 5 minutes walking around the house one day looking for mine and I had them in my hand.
I guess that's why I couldn't remember where I had put them down.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't worry about finding my phone, when I misplace it. I just wait ten minutes for one of those telemarketers to call.


----------

